# 3 Series mid-year changes



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

*OT question to JB330ci*

JB330ci: Is that 4-Runner Limited in your garage supercharged? 

Those are actually great fun to drive when there's a little forced induction going on under the hood heh

--SONET


----------



## JB330Ci (Feb 17, 2002)

> JB330ci: Is that 4-Runner Limited in your garage supercharged?
> 
> Those are actually great fun to drive when there's a little forced induction going on under the hood heh


You've got sharp eyes, SONET. Nope, that Runner's not supercharged. wife's car...for going grocery shopping, taking kid to ball games, etc. very solid and reliable. Got it for her for one reason - safety. Here in Dallas, you've got all those big pickup trucks, SUV's, and van's. Can't see very well in a small car.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Those 4-Runners are pretty nice. My dad picked up a Limited in '99 (MY2000) and had it supercharged when it was new. I was pretty impressed with it when I took it out for a spin (as was the little racer kid I embarassed with it heh). I don't recommend that you try one with the supercharger unless you intend to buy one... it is really addictive!  

It's funny, that is his grocery store runner too, for the same reason (other trucks on the road). I think he just turned 5K miles on it. Great truck.

--SONET


----------



## John Demetre (Mar 14, 2002)

Give me a break. Sure the 4 Runner is a good car, SUV or whatever. Great reliability, quality, etc. But it's Japanese. It has 0 class, 0 sophistication. Look at the bloodlines, Soshiru Hokamoto transformed his bomb factory after post WW 2 Japan into a car factory and Toyota was born. You might as well be driving a Sony. You could'nt give me a Japanese car, I'd drive it straight to the shelter and make someones day. I'm sorry for the ranting. I guess its boils down to what your looking for in life and how you want to be perceived. Have a good time with your 4 Runner, just do'nt bring it into my neiborhood.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Yikes. I have nothing better to say than:


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

John Demetre said:


> *..SNIP....Have a good time with your 4 Runner, just do'nt bring it into my neiborhood. *


Wow....little anger management here. :yikes:

Where is your neighborhood (if that's what they're calling the mobile home parks in S.C.)? I have a Toyota I'll run through it!

Oh and I'm a little slow so maybe you can explain how that great German Hitler treated the Jewish people. Isn't my Bimmer made in Germany?

Please enlighten us with your knowledge of world affairs.


----------



## John Demetre (Mar 14, 2002)

Parkway, Kiawah Island
They dont allow Toyota crapmobiles in these parts.


----------



## John Demetre (Mar 14, 2002)

Trailer park, what's that?
Oh, is that the term they give to Toyota owners most common residence! I guess a Toyota's better than no car at all, especially if you live in a trailer park!


----------



## John Demetre (Mar 14, 2002)

Dave 330i,
I know you. Got tired of being called white trash on the other board did you?


----------



## John Demetre (Mar 14, 2002)

What's the problem here. I happen to think that Japanese cars are unsophisticated. Alot of sophisticated people share that belief. If you don't then to each his own.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

John Demetre: Taking your proclaimed affluence into account, I must say that it's beyond me that you have yet to find the means to meet regularly with a decent psychiatrist. The anger that you have exhibited in your posts over this trivial topic is rather disturbing. 

You must have some serious issues that drive you to post things like this. I am not saying this to be rude or to make you any more angry than you already are. Honestly, I really think you need to consider appropriating just a small fraction of your enormous wealth to your own well-being by getting yourself some professional help. You will be happy you did!

In your future posting here I hope you can remember the following quote:
Fighting on the Internet is like running in the Special Olympics. Even if you win, you're still retarded. 

Now let's all do our part to help keep this forum an enjoyable place to be, mmkay? Onward! 

--SONET


----------

